# Rabbit and Squirel Hunting



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok! Hey eveory one! Iv got a few questions for ya...

#1) i hear #6 shot is good for rabbits. no problem, iv got plenty of that size shot. BUT, if i were to use #6 shot in, say, a 12 ga. will there be any rabbit left to eat?

#2) Can you use a .410 on squirel? withought picking shot out of it for an hour? Please and Thank you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes and Yes


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

ok. thanks MT.

Im taking my buddy upland hunting next week, and i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

use # 8 shot or 7-1/2 ive killed rabbits and squirrels with plain odd 8 shot works great and wont blow up meat...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

8 shot will save meat but you will be picking lead out of your food.


----------

